# Weekly Competition 2018-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F2 U' F R U F' U2 F U2 
*2. *U2 R' F' R2 F U' R' U 
*3. *R' U F U2 F' U' R2 
*4. *U' R' F R' F U' R U R2 
*5. *U R2 U F R2 U2 F2 U' 

*3x3x3
1. *R2 U F2 D2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 F' R F' L U2 R' F R2 D' U 
*2. *D' U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L' U B2 R D' B' D' B' R' D' 
*3. *L2 B2 L' F2 R' D2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 B' F' R B L' D2 U' 
*4. *L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F2 D2 R F R2 D L' U' B' F2 D B2 
*5. *B2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 U2 L D U' B2 R' B' L2 B2 R' 

*4x4x4
1. *L2 Rw' F' U L2 U2 Rw F Rw' D2 Uw2 L2 B2 U' B Fw Rw Fw2 L2 F2 L F R Fw Rw2 U B' L2 B' Rw' R2 D2 Fw D2 U' Fw Rw' B' Fw' Rw2
*2. *L2 Rw2 R' F2 U2 Fw R2 B2 Fw' Rw F L B' U Fw F2 L R' Fw2 Rw Uw' R B' Uw2 U2 R B2 F2 D' Uw F2 L' R' D Fw F' D2 Uw L' R
*3. *B Fw2 R2 Fw' L2 U2 L2 D U' Rw' D Uw L B' F R U2 Fw Uw2 Fw L2 D2 Fw' R2 B' U B L2 Rw' R B' D' B' Fw Uw' Fw F U2 B2 Rw
*4. *F2 D' Uw' U' Rw' D' Rw R2 B2 Fw' Uw2 L' R' B Uw B2 Fw D Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 L2 B Fw' F2 U' R D' Uw U2 Fw L2 Fw' U2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 U'
*5. *Uw U Rw2 U2 L Rw R Uw L Rw2 R2 U2 R Fw D U' L' R2 F L U Rw F D' F L U' Fw2 Rw2 F2 U F' D2 Uw' Rw F2 Rw' B2 Fw F2

*5x5x5
1. *Dw Rw Uw' B2 D2 Dw2 U F' Rw' D' Dw2 U2 F2 Lw Dw' Fw' Dw Uw U2 L2 Rw2 B2 Lw' Rw B' Bw' L2 Bw Lw' Rw' Uw L' Rw' D2 Dw' Bw' Uw Rw' Bw2 Lw2 D2 F' L Bw Rw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 F Lw2 Dw' B' U2 Lw Bw2 Rw' Dw2 B U2 L2
*2. *L' Rw' Bw2 R2 U2 L' R2 F2 Rw R2 Uw2 U2 F Uw B' D2 F' U' Rw D2 Uw Rw Dw B2 Bw' Fw2 R' B2 Bw Rw2 Fw2 L' Bw L2 Rw' R' Bw' Dw2 Lw B Lw2 B' Bw' Fw F2 L' Rw U' Bw2 Uw Rw Uw2 Rw Fw F U2 Lw2 R' Bw2 Uw2
*3. *U2 F' R' B Fw' F2 Dw' Uw' L' Dw' Uw L U' Bw L2 U Bw2 U Rw2 R' B Bw Fw' Dw' L Lw D2 U' B2 Bw2 Fw' L' Rw D2 L B2 Uw Bw L2 Uw2 R B2 Uw2 Fw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' B Dw2 Uw2 Fw Lw2 F' U F
*4. *D' U' Fw2 R D2 U' B D2 Fw2 D R F2 Rw2 R Dw' B2 L' Lw2 R2 B D' U Lw Rw' F' Dw2 Lw D Dw' Rw' Bw2 F' U2 R B' Bw2 Fw Lw' D Fw2 D R' U2 Lw' Rw2 D' Dw' Uw' L Bw2 Fw' L Fw2 L2 R' D' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw'
*5. *L' Uw L' Uw U L Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw B2 Lw Fw' L2 Rw' R Uw' F Rw2 Fw F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw' L' B Bw' R' Fw' Lw2 D Dw' Uw Bw L' Dw' Uw2 L' B D Uw L2 D R2 Fw Rw' Dw2 Bw2 U F' Rw Bw L Uw B' F L Fw2 Dw

*6x6x6
1. *2U' 2R' 2B F' U 2B' R 2D 2B' 3R' D2 2D' 3R 2F 3U' B 3U' 3F' 3U' 3F' 2F 3R' 2R U2 R' F2 3R 2F 3U' 2F2 R' 2B2 3R' 2D' U R D2 2D2 3U' 3R2 R2 2D 3U 3R D' 3U' U L 2F2 D' 2U2 3R 2B2 3R2 F2 D' B 3F2 2F' 3R' 2D 2U 2B' 3F F2 L 2D2 2L' 3U' 2U2
*2. *2D' 3U' L 2L 2F' 2R F2 2L2 3R2 2R2 R 2F F 2R' D' 3U' 2U2 2R' R2 3U' L R F D2 3F L' D' 2L2 3R' D' U R' 2D2 3R R 2F' U' R' F R' D 2D2 2L2 3R R 3F 2R 2U2 L' D2 U2 2B' L 2R' D' 2L U' 3F' F' 3U' U R' B' 2B2 3F R2 D L D 3U
*3. *2F 2L' R2 2U 2L2 R U2 2B' 2L' 2R' R U2 2F2 R2 D2 2R2 R2 2B' F' 2U' B2 2U2 2L D2 L2 3R 3F 3R' 2U2 2R2 F2 3R2 3U 2L2 3R2 R2 3U2 2U2 2B' L2 B2 L' 2U2 B 3F 3R2 D' 3R' 2R' U' 3R2 R2 2U' 2F L' 3R' 2U R2 3U2 2U 2B' 3F' 2D' 2L D U 2R2 2B 2R2 U
*4. *2B' 2U2 2F2 F' D 2R' R D2 2D 2F' 2D 2U2 2B2 U' B 3F D2 2L2 3R2 2R' R 2D' F 2D2 U' 3R D2 3U' R2 2F' L2 2D2 U2 2R U L' D2 2F D F 3R2 3U' U 2B' 3U' R' 2D' 3U2 3F' L2 3U' 2B 3F2 F' L2 2L' 2R' 3U' 2U 3R2 3U2 F 2L F2 2L B' D 3R 2F' 3U'
*5. *3F' R2 3F D2 3U' L' R' 2U 2L2 B 3F' 2D' 3R D L' 2R' D' B2 3F2 2F2 2L' 2U2 U B' 3U2 2F2 3U2 R2 B2 L B2 3F R2 3F2 2D' F 3R D2 2U2 2L' 2R2 R' 2D2 B 3F' 2L2 3R2 2U2 3R 2B R' 2U 2L2 2U' 2R' D U 2B L 2U2 U' 2R2 R B' 2U' 3R D2 3U L2 2U

*7x7x7
1. *3F2 3R U 2B 3F2 2R' D 2B2 2D F' 2D2 F2 3U L2 3R' 2B2 U2 2B2 2D' L 3R2 2B' R' 2B 3D' 3U2 2F2 3U2 U' 3R' F 3L 2R' D 2L' D2 2D2 2U' 2B2 R 3F2 2D R 2D2 3B F' 2L' U' B' L' R B2 3F2 F2 2R 3B2 2F2 L2 2U2 R2 2D2 R' B' R' 3F' 2L 3L B2 2B D' L2 2L 3B2 U2 B2 3F2 F 2L2 2D2 3U' 3L 3D 3U2 2U' U2 2L' 2F D' 3D' 3F' D 2B 3L' U 2L' 3R' 2R 2B 3F2 2L
*2. *2F2 2L' 2U2 B 3L 2D2 2B2 2L' D' 2F 3U 2U 3L2 D U2 3L R' U 3L' B' 3B 2D2 3U2 U2 3L2 3D U2 3L2 2F2 3L2 3F' 2F 3U 2L 3L 3R2 3D2 3U R2 F D U' B 3L 2R' 2U' 2B 2D R2 3D B' 3B' 3U 2L2 D' 3D 2U2 2L 3L' R' 2B2 2U' 3R 2D' 3D' 2R' 2D B 3F2 3D' 3U' R' F2 3D R2 D' 3D2 2U' 3L D' R U' 3L 2R' 2U' F 2U2 3R' 3F2 2L 3U2 2R' U 2F2 F2 2U 3F 3U 2U 2L'
*3. *2L F 3R' D' 2D' 2B' 3F' F2 3L 2R2 3U' 3L' 2D' 3U 2F F' L 3L R' D2 3F' 3R 3U2 3L 2B2 3B' 3U2 R2 2B2 2F' F' 2R' D 3L F2 2D2 U R2 3B2 L 2L2 3U2 2F L' 3B' U 3B 2U 3L' 3U2 2R 2B2 3F2 L2 2R2 3U 3L' 2D2 3U 2B 2U F 2L 2R2 R2 2B 2F2 3U2 2U2 3B D' 2B F 3R2 2B2 2F 2L 3B' F R' 3F2 2L 2B2 3L' 3B2 3L 2D' B2 3B' 3R2 3D' 2L' 2R' F' 2U' 3F2 2F2 D2 2U' 3F
*4. *2B2 F' 2L' 2D2 2U 2B' 3F2 2R2 U' 3F' F L2 3U2 B2 3U' 2B' 3F2 D' L B2 3F2 D2 2B2 3L2 3R' B2 3L' 3U' 2B D 2L 3L' 2D 2F2 D2 3U2 2F L 3F2 F' D 3D2 3U2 2B2 D2 2U' 3F2 F' 2D2 3D' L2 3U' 2U2 U2 2B2 2D2 3L 2R2 3F' 3D2 3B2 2U B' R' 2B' 2R U' 3B 3U' 2R' 2B2 2D' 3L R D2 2D2 3D 3U2 B2 3D U 3L2 D2 3U 3R2 3D 3R 2R U' 3F2 2F 3D 2L 2R' B2 3F 2F2 R 3B2 F2
*5. *F 3D L' 3R2 2R 3U' 2U' 2B' 2R D' 2U' L2 B2 F2 D 3R 2D' 3R2 B2 2B 2F 3D 2R2 3D2 R 3U 3R2 2R 3U 2B2 F' R' 2B2 U L 2L 3L' 2R' 3F R' U2 2B 3F 2F2 2U' U' 3F2 D2 3U' L2 2U' 3R U2 3F' 2F' 2U' 3F2 2F D2 L' D' 3U2 3F 2F R2 3B' U2 3R' 2R2 2D' 3D' F2 L' 3L 3D2 3U 2B2 R2 3D2 L' 3B' D2 2B2 D U R2 D 2D' 3B2 2F2 3R 2R2 3D2 3B2 F' 2D B' 3F' 3L2 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F R' U R2 F2 U' R' U F 
*2. *U2 F' R F' R' U2 R' U2 R U' 
*3. *F U' R' U2 F U' R' U 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L2 B' U R2 D F' D L2 U' F U L' F2 R D2 L D B2 L' Fw Uw'
*2. *B' L F' R' F2 L2 U D' R2 L2 B L U L U2 B' L2 U D' Rw'
*3. *R2 D2 L B2 L F' R' F' L2 U R B2 D L2 U2 R2 U R L2 Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L' U' F' D2 R B' R2 B L2 D2 Uw R' B Fw' L D' Uw' Rw' Uw2 F Uw' R D2 R B Fw' Uw F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' Rw' B Fw' F2 R D2 F2
*2. *U' Fw D Uw' Fw2 U L2 D2 U2 L Fw2 U' Fw2 Rw Uw2 L2 D' Uw' R' Fw2 R2 B Uw2 F Rw' B R2 F' Rw' Uw F' Rw2 U L2 Uw' U F2 L2 D U2
*3. *B2 U' F D U2 L2 Rw U B2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 U' Rw' U' Rw2 R F' D L2 R B' Fw' L B2 Fw' D U R Fw2 L D2 B2 L2 Rw B2 Rw' R F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Bw' L2 D2 U' Fw Rw' D Dw' Rw Bw F D U Fw U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 F R' Dw2 Uw' U' B2 Bw Dw Rw Bw L2 R Bw D' Uw2 F' L' Fw2 Uw Bw D' B' F2 Rw2 B Fw L R' Fw2 L' Rw' B R2 Dw F2 Dw2 R2 Uw' U' Lw' R
*2. *Fw' F' Dw' F Rw2 R B' Uw' F L' R' D' F' Dw L B2 U2 F2 Uw' Fw F2 L2 Bw2 Fw L Dw' Fw2 R D B' R' Uw' B Uw' U2 Fw U' F' L2 Rw2 Dw' R' B2 L2 D' B Bw Fw2 F2 Rw' D L' Dw' B2 Dw' Fw R' B2 Bw' Uw
*3. *Dw Uw' Rw' Bw2 Fw R D' F2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 U' Lw' D2 Fw L2 Uw Fw2 Rw' B Uw' R B2 U B' L2 Lw' F' L' Lw2 Fw2 D2 Uw U L2 Dw2 U2 Bw' Rw2 Dw F' L' Uw L' Lw' D Bw' D U' Fw2 F' Lw' Bw Rw' R2 D' Fw F' Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *U2 L 2D U 2B' 3F' 2L2 3R2 D' 2D' 3U 2R' R' F2 D2 2L 3R2 2B2 3R' 2B' R' U2 2B2 2L2 2U 3F2 U2 F' D 2F 2D L 3F2 2F 2R2 2B' 3F D 2D2 B2 3F' 2F' U2 2R D F2 3U2 L2 2B2 3F 2L 3R' R' D U' 2L' 2F2 2L' 2R 3U 2B 2D2 3U L' 3F D' 2U' 3R' R 2D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *F2 2D 3U' 3R2 2R' B 2B L' 3R2 3B' 2D2 3B 3F2 3R D2 L 2F 2D2 2L2 3F' 2D2 2F U 2R' 2B F2 2L' U 3B2 D 3U2 2U' U2 B2 L' 3L D' F L2 2L 3R2 B2 2R 3B L' 2R' 3U' L 3U' 2R2 3D 2F2 3L 3D' 3U' B' 3B2 2U' 2F F D B 3B2 2F2 3R' 2R' U' F2 L 2L2 3D' 3L D' 2R2 R 2D 3D' 3U2 3R2 B2 3F2 3U2 2L' 3U L2 3D L' 3U' 2L' D2 R' 2B L2 D 3F' 3D U' 2B2 3F F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 L B2 F R2 L2 D U2 L2 R' U R F2 D2 B L2 U2 B F2 R2 L' Fw' Uw
*2. *F' L' F2 R2 B' R L2 F2 D' B D U2 B R2 F B' L' D2 B2 D U Fw Uw
*3. *R L B' R D R2 F' L2 R' D' B U2 R2 B2 F' U' D B2 U' R' F' Rw2 Uw'
*4. *D2 F B' R' U' B F D' R' U D F B' L2 R' U' B U F Rw2 Uw'
*5. *B F R' B2 U2 D' R2 F2 B' U D' L2 R' D2 F' L F2 R2 B' U' Rw Uw
*6. *U2 B U' D' R2 F' L2 U' L' D' F' R D R2 U2 R2 D' R D Rw Uw'
*7. *U2 F' B D' L' U L2 D' L' B' L R2 D U L' B' F2 L U B2 Rw' Uw2
*8. *L' D B2 R' F2 B R2 B2 R' L F2 L2 U2 R2 B F' U R U F' L2 
*9. *R2 L2 D' B D2 L F' B2 L U' R D B' R' B R F2 R2 D2 Fw Uw'
*10. *U2 L2 F' D2 R2 U F' D' F' U' L2 R D' F U' B' D' B' U2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *F U L' R B U' L U B2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R L Fw Uw
*12. *U R' U2 D L2 F U D F B' D' U' F' B U' R' B' R F2 Rw' Uw
*13. *F2 R' L' B' F2 U' R B F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U F' R U2 B Rw Uw2
*14. *D' R' U' B2 R2 F R2 F D B2 L2 F U' R2 B L R2 B' U Rw' Uw
*15. *R2 F' D2 R D U' B' L D' B' U2 D2 L' B L2 F2 B' R L F Rw2 Uw
*16. *F' L' U' B L B2 U' D' F' R' B' F' R B' U' R2 B L2 F' Rw Uw
*17. *F' B' U2 R' B' U2 R2 F R2 U F' U2 L' R B' F2 R2 U' L F' L2 Fw' Uw'
*18. *D U F2 L U' F' U R' L' F2 B' U2 D2 F2 L D U F R' U2 D' Fw' Uw2
*19. *D' L F' U R2 L' D B2 L2 D' B F2 D2 R' D2 F' R' F R F D Fw' Uw'
*20. *D R2 U B' F2 D B2 L F2 L' R' B' F2 R U2 D2 L' D2 L Fw
*21. *U D2 F' D U2 R' F2 R' D' L2 D2 B' R' D' F2 U2 D L' F R L2 Fw' Uw2
*22. *F2 R2 B U' D L R2 U B F2 L B D B' F' L' F2 B' R' L2 F2 Rw Uw
*23. *U2 L D F2 B' D F B L U B2 F2 R2 D F' L U D2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*24. *D2 R D2 L B2 U' R D' B' R U2 B' U B' L2 D' F2 R2 F' L2 F2 Rw' Uw
*25. *L U D2 R B2 L' D R2 D B L' D B R2 F' B L2 D2 F2 Rw Uw
*26. *L2 U' L' U B' L' D R' D' R' B' L2 B U' R L2 B' L2 B2 L Fw' Uw
*27. *L' F' L' F R2 F2 B2 L' R2 B2 D F2 B L' D' L U2 B' D U' Rw
*28. *F R' B' R B2 R F' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L R F U2 L' R' U' Rw' Uw
*29. *R F2 B2 D B' D U R F R U2 R2 D L F B' U' D' L2 U' Fw' Uw2
*30. *D2 L2 F L U' B D' L' F2 D2 L' F' B2 R B' F U R2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*31. *L' R' F2 B R D' L B' D2 B D R' L U2 R B' R2 F2 R2 Fw Uw2
*32. *D' L' F R U L' F' B' R2 U2 B' L2 U' R2 L U2 F R2 L F' Rw Uw
*33. *R L' D' F2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 F' L B L2 D2 B' U2 F2 U R' F' U Fw Uw'
*34. *U' B2 F' D U2 L' B2 U2 L' D U F L' R2 U' D L R F2 D Fw' Uw2
*35. *R U R2 U' F L' U' R' B2 L2 F2 U' L B2 U2 R2 F' U R2 Fw Uw2
*36. *B2 U2 F2 L' U R F2 U' L2 F B' L R U' D' B L2 B' U' D Fw Uw
*37. *U2 D' B U2 B2 R2 D L D B R2 L' U' B2 R2 B' F D B2 D' Fw Uw'
*38. *R2 D R2 L D2 R D' F2 L2 F B' L R2 F D L' F' R U2 B' R' Fw Uw
*39. *D L2 U B' U' B' D2 R2 B' F' R L' B2 R U F2 B2 L' R' B Rw Uw'
*40. *D' R' L' B' D U2 B2 F' L2 U L U2 D2 L' U2 F R2 L D2 Fw Uw2
*41. *U' F2 L2 F' R' B2 L' B R F2 U F' D2 F' U R' B' L' B U' F' Rw' Uw2
*42. *U L U' F L B R D2 L B2 L2 F' L D F2 B' D' B2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw
*43. *U2 B' R' B' R2 B' L R D' F' B2 U' R F R' U2 R' F B' L2 Fw' Uw'
*44. *R D B' U D2 R2 U' B2 F R' U' F B2 R B' R2 U2 F D2 L' Fw' Uw
*45. *U B U2 B' F' R2 F U2 L F2 D F2 U2 D L F2 R2 D' B2 Rw' Uw'
*46. *D R F L' U' F' R2 U' F D' U2 L U' D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L U' Rw' Uw
*47. *L2 B U' R2 B2 F' R B2 R2 D L2 D2 U F2 B L' U2 L2 R2 F D' 
*48. *L F2 L2 D' F L B2 D2 U' L U' B' R2 F2 D2 F' L B R' Fw Uw
*49. *D L' D' R2 D' L2 R D2 U2 B L' B L R' F' U R' F B L2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*50. *U2 R2 B' D F D2 U2 R' B' L' F2 D' R' B U' D' L' U2 L' B2 U' Fw' Uw2
*51. *B' U' L2 U' D' R' D' L' D B' F2 R2 U2 F' B2 U2 B' U F D' U2 Rw' Uw
*52. *D2 F2 R F2 B' D2 U B2 D2 L2 R F R' B L' D L U2 B2 F2 Rw Uw2
*53. *L' D U' L2 B' L2 F R B F L' F' D' L2 D' U' B' R2 U' L Fw' Uw'
*54. *F B L2 B F2 U F R F U D2 L2 F2 L' D U2 F' L2 U D R2 
*55. *L' B D2 L F U R D2 R U L' B U D F' R' D F D2 B 
*56. *F2 U' F R' U2 R B' R2 D' R2 U2 D2 R2 B' U R2 F D' L Uw
*57. *D' B D' F' B R' F' U B' R U2 F2 L2 R B F' U' R2 B2 R' L2 
*58. *L2 F2 R F U' R' B D2 B' F R' F' U F2 B' L2 F' R B' Rw2 Uw'
*59. *U2 F2 D' U' L' D2 L U2 F' B2 D' R2 F' R2 B' R2 B' L2 B' L' U Fw' Uw2
*60. *B' R F' U2 R' D2 R2 U L R2 U' F' U' B' R2 L2 D2 F D' U' Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L B2 R D B' D L' U B' F' 
*2. *D2 L2 F U2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 F U' R' F' L B' L2 U' R D' F2 
*3. *F2 D L2 U' L2 R2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F' R' D2 B F L' D R' D2 R 
*4. *L2 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F U' L R D' L' B2 D' L2 F' 
*5. *F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 R2 D F R2 F L' D R' F' R' U F' 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R' B' R2 B U' B D2 R' D F2 B2 R U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 L 
*2. *U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 R F U2 R2 U' L' D R2 D' U2 
*3. *U L' B U D' B R U' R2 F' B2 L2 D B2 R2 U L2 U R2 U2 D' 
*4. *F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 F D' R' F2 U F' L' U2 
*5. *D2 F L2 D2 L2 B' L2 B U2 F' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 B D' L' R B' U' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D B2 U' F2 L U F' D L' U' R' U F' U2 
*2. *D2 R2 F D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' L B F2 L R2 D L' U' L2 
*3. *R' U F2 B' U' F D R B D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D L2 
*4. *R' B' U' L2 F U' B2 L B' R F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' F2 R 
*5. *F R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 U R U2 B' U' B2 L U2 B' D 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 R' B' U' R' B2 U' R' B2 L U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R2 F' R' U F2 R' F' U' R' U' 
*3. *R2 U2 B D2 B D2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 L' U' L2 R F' R' F2 R2 U F' 
*4. *F Uw' Rw D R' Fw' F R' U L' B' L B2 D Rw2 R B2 Fw F Uw B2 Rw2 U' L D' Fw2 R' Fw' F' R' Fw' F Rw2 B' D' U2 Rw' Uw Rw' Uw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' F' U2 R2 F R' F R2 
*3. *D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' R B' D R U R2 B F D' L' 
*4. *L2 F L Rw2 U2 Fw D' Rw2 F2 U2 F' D' Uw2 Fw L' Fw' D' B Rw2 D L' D B2 Fw2 U L2 D' B F' L2 B' D' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' F2 Rw Fw2
*5. *D' Dw U' Fw D2 Dw Rw' U2 B' Fw' R' Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw Uw Rw2 Dw Lw Bw F D' U2 Lw Dw Fw2 Dw Fw2 Dw B F2 Lw R Uw' Bw2 F' L D2 Dw2 F Uw' Lw' Rw2 R' Uw2 R2 Dw' B2 Bw2 L' B' Dw F2 Rw2 Fw F' U B2 U2 Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U' F U' R' U R2 F' U' 
*3. *L2 U L2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F' L R U B2 F2 L2 D2 B L' 
*4. *F2 D2 Uw2 L Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw' F2 U Rw' D2 B2 Fw L' B' L Rw B2 L2 U2 Rw' R' Fw' Uw' Rw2 B L2 Rw R B' Uw' B2 Fw' R D2 Uw
*5. *Rw Bw' F' Dw2 U2 Lw' Dw2 B' Uw' L2 U Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw' F Uw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' U' L Lw Fw' Rw' Fw' Dw U L2 U2 Fw' D2 Lw' Rw' F2 U2 Bw2 D Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw Rw B Bw' R' Dw R2 D' F Lw Rw Bw Rw' R' U B
*6. *3U' U' R F' 3U R' 2B' 3R2 2D2 3U2 2R R2 F 3U 3F' D' 2D' 3U' B2 2R 2B2 2D 2B' 3F F 2D2 2L2 2U2 U2 3R2 D' 2F' 2D 2L2 3U2 B2 R2 2D' 3U 3F2 L 2L 3U 2R2 2U2 R' 2D' 3F L2 2U' U2 3F D2 B' 2R' 2B' F L2 B2 2F' R2 3F' F D2 2D L' 3F 2D' B2 2D

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F2 U2 R' U R' F' R 
*3. *R F2 U2 D2 R' L2 U F B R' D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 R2 
*4. *L' Rw B Uw R Fw' Uw' B2 F U' Fw F' L2 Uw' L' Fw' F2 Rw' B Fw F' L' D2 Uw' U2 B R B2 F' R2 B Uw' R2 D2 B' F2 D2 L2 U' B
*5. *F2 Rw D Lw' Dw2 B2 Fw Rw' R2 Fw2 D' Bw' D L' Lw' Fw' Rw' R' U Fw' L2 Lw Fw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Bw' L2 U' R F L2 B2 D' Dw' U2 F' Lw2 D2 Rw' Uw B' Dw B2 Fw Rw R Dw' L2 Dw' B Bw F D Dw Uw B' L' Rw' Bw
*6. *2B2 3F F' 2L' U L 2D 3R2 B' R2 D 2L' 2U2 L 2F 3U' 3R' R' D 2F' L' U' 3F 2R 3F D 2D2 3U 2U2 2R' 2U' 2L2 2R2 U2 2B2 3U F 3U2 3F2 2R' 2U 2L2 2F2 2D2 F' U' 2R 2D2 2U' 2L2 2B' 3F2 2R2 3U2 3F2 D 2U' 2B' 3U 2L' 3U' R 2D' L2 2R2 2U U' 2B' 3U' U'
*7. *D' 3D2 L U 2L2 3B' F2 2L' B' F L2 3L2 2R2 R' 3B 2D2 3B 2F2 2D' 3L R 2D2 2B2 3D' 2R 3U' 3B' 3D 2B2 3B' F' L2 2R' D 3L 3U2 2U 2F' 3D' U' 2R2 B' 2F2 3R' 2D 3D' U2 B2 2D 2L2 3L' D2 2D2 2F' L2 2B2 2R2 3U' R' B' 3B 2U2 U' F' U B' 3B2 3R D' 2B2 2U' B2 2B' R' U2 3R 2R2 R' 3F2 2R2 R' D2 F2 2R' R 2F' R B2 2B2 3R2 2F R' 3B' F2 3D' U 3F' 3U2 2U F'

*Clock
1. *UR1+ DR5+ DL1+ UL3+ U2+ R1- D1- L2- ALL0+ y2 U4+ R0+ D1+ L3+ ALL3- UR DR DL 
*2. *UR2- DR2- DL4+ UL0+ U2- R3- D5- L5- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R3- D0+ L0+ ALL5- UR DL UL 
*3. *UR2+ DR6+ DL3- UL6+ U3+ R6+ D1- L4- ALL1+ y2 U5- R2+ D5- L1- ALL4+ UR 
*4. *UR3- DR4- DL4- UL5- U2+ R4- D6+ L3+ ALL1+ y2 U2+ R0+ D5+ L5+ ALL3- UR DR DL 
*5. *UR2- DR3- DL1+ UL5- U4- R6+ D1- L6+ ALL2- y2 U3+ R3- D3+ L2- ALL3+ DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L' B L' R' B U' L l' u' 
*2. *U L' U' L' R' U' L' U l' 
*3. *L R' L B R B' U' R' l r' u' 
*4. *U R' B' U R' U' L R l b 
*5. *U R' U L' R B U' B l r' b 

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (2, 0)
*2. *(0, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, 5) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (6, -2)
*3. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / 
*4. *(-5, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, -2) / (6, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-3, 4) / 

*Skewb
1. *L' U R' B' U' L B' L' U' B' U' 
*2. *R U L U R' L' B U L' B' U' 
*3. *U L U' R B R L R' U' B' U' 
*4. *U R' U R' L R U' R U B' U' 
*5. *L' R' B' U R U R' B R' B' U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F' R F2 U' R U F U' 
*3. *R2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L D' B' U B R' B' F D2 B' 
*4. *Fw F Uw U Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' L' R' F U2 R2 F' Uw2 L F R' D' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw R' D' Uw B2 L Rw' R D U' B Fw2 Rw' U2 F' D Rw' U'
*5. *L D Bw Lw' Dw2 U2 B' Bw2 R2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 L B Bw Uw2 L' R2 F2 D' U L2 D' Dw' Uw' B' D2 B Lw' R' Fw D' R' Uw2 L' D F' L R2 Uw' Bw' D2 Lw F' D Dw2 L' Bw' Dw L' Rw2 Dw L Lw2 Rw Fw' R' Dw'
*OH. *F2 D2 L' B2 R2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 L' B' U B' F' D' R' B' L' D2 B 
*Clock. *UR2+ DR1+ DL1+ UL4+ U4+ R3- D6+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R3+ D6+ L5- ALL2+ 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L R B R' U' B L' l' r b u 
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (0, -2)
*Skewb. *U' L' B U' L B' U L R' B' U'


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Oct 19, 2018)

2x2x2- 9.53, 8.67, 8.25, (8.02), (9.83) = 8.82

3x3x3- 21.44, (19.59), (23.67), 22.61, 23.13 = 22.39

4x4x4- 1:27.80, (1:25.27), (1:41.44), 1:26.66, 1:34.23 = 1:29.56

5x5x5- (2:59.43), 3:14.25, (3:39.01), 3:27.50, 3:25.38 = 3:22.37

6x6x6- 7:11.58, 7:20.67, 7:09.72, (7:21.61), (6:27.66) = 7:13.99

7x7x7- 11:00.11, (10:05.87), 10:49.00, (11:06.56), 11:05.60 = 10:58.24

3x3x3 One Handed- (1:00.84), 57.01, 55.78, (43.98), 45.66 = 52.82

2+3+4 Relay- 2:18.65

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:55.21

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 12:28.71

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 23:56.00

MegaMinx- (2:56.54), 2:44.56, 2:44.88, 2:50.75, (2:36.24) = 2:46.73

PyraMinx- 28.68, 40.43, (19.29), 33.51, (44.74) = 34.21


----------



## ichcubegerne (Oct 20, 2018)

Just wanna mention that the results of "Eric Lentzon" seem pretty odd. Or is there a good cuber behind that pseudonym?


----------



## pjk (Oct 21, 2018)

*3x3:* (15.87), (14.16), 14.17, 15.07, 15.64
Avg: 14.96
Done on the Giiker cube and not used to the color scheme. Fun puzzle and fun timing it.

*5x5:* 1:44.72, (1:49.29), (1:30.08),1:36.94, 1:44.56
Avg: 1:42.07


----------



## Mawo Halto (Oct 22, 2018)

2x2x2:
1. 5.18
2. 5.36
3. 3.75
4. 6.59
5. 7.70
Average: 5.71
Best: 3.75

3x3x3:
1. 16.42
2. 15.91
3. 16.65
4. 16.67
5. 14.91
Average: 16.33
Best: 14.91

4x4x4:
1. 1:04.45
2. 1:08.92
3. 1:11.97
4. 1:17.47
5. 1:25.84
Average: 1:18.79
Best: 1:04.45

3x3x3 Blindfolded:
1. 1:25.96
2. DNF
3. 51.32
Mo3: DNF
Best : 51.32

Multi Blind : 2/2 in 5:08.37

3x3x3 One Handed:
1. 28.77
2. 31.64
3. 30.65
4. 33.18
5. 37.97
Average: 31.82
Best: 28.77

Fewest Move Challenge:

Scramble : R' U' F D F2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 D L2 R' B' U' R' B2 U' R' B2 L U R' U' F

Solution : R' D F L U L D' B U B' U2 F D2 F' U F D2 U L U L' U F' U F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U' L' U2 L U L' U L (39 moves)

Explanation :

Cross : R' D F L U L D'
1st slot : B U B'
multislotting : U' * F U L U L' U F'
last slot + EO :U F' U2 F U' R U2 R'
solving edges : U' L' U2 L U L' U L

insertion at  : U' F D2 F' U F D2 F'


2-3-4 relay : 1:47.65

Thanks a lot anyway.*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 22, 2018)

3x3 - 15.62, 16.90, 13.95, (18.71), (11.45) = 15.49
Not to bad considering...

2x2 - 4.37, (4.86), (2.78), 4.63, 3.37 = 4.12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2018)

A good accuracy week for me all around! Really good official WCA competition results, where I successfully solved 21 of the 26 cubes I attempted, and also good results here this week. I had successful results in all 28 events, and only missed solving 4 cubes total - one 2BLD, one 3BLD, one 5BLD, and one of the 4 multi cubes I tried (I couldn't bring myself to do more for multi after I did the 14 cube attempt in competition yesterday).

I also think my 28.96 is my best Kinch score ever for a weekly competition.

Someday I'll manage a week with all solves attempted and no DNFs! This was close, but not quite there yet.


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 23, 2018)

I wasn't done 4BLD when the site changed (first 2 entered on the site already):

*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(7:13), DNF(9:09), DNF(9:29) = *DNF*
1. DNF [3:47/3:26] 3x, exec a wrong comm
2. DNF [4:53/4:15] 3w, recalled P instead of pr; memo didn't stick
3. DNF [6:11/3:18] 3c 2x, did a c comm backwards and forgot to memo x parity target; had to restart wing memo 3 times, it went sooo badly


First attempts with new buffers and system. The first one felt good and then it just got worse from there...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2018)

Results for week 42, congrats to Nikhil Soares, cuberkid10 and originalUsername

*2x2x2*(143)

 1.76 FakeMMAP
 1.84 asacuber
 1.90 MLGCubez
 1.99 DhruvA
 2.22 G2013
 2.49 JoXCuber
 2.60 OriginalUsername
 2.62 2017LAMB06
 2.68 1samko2345
 2.68 cuberkid10
 2.73 Astral Cubing
 2.73 CubicOreo
 2.74 JMHCubed
 2.74 Zeke Mackay
 2.75 Magdamini
 2.86 jancsi02
 2.96 Kylegadj
 2.96 [email protected]
 3.00 mihnea3000
 3.01 TipsterTrickster
 3.08 Ethan Horspool
 3.10 Luke Garrett
 3.11 [email protected]
 3.16 Marcus Siu
 3.27 Mcuber5
 3.29 NathanaelCubes
 3.29 Andrew_Rizo
 3.40 Jscuber
 3.41 frosty_cuber
 3.41 aaron paskow
 3.45 MrKuba600
 3.45 typo56
 3.47 Nikhil Soares
 3.48 Zach Clark
 3.52 rubiks coobs
 3.61 DumplingMaster
 3.68 The Cubinator
 3.72 Natanael
 3.76 sigalig
 3.77 AidanNoogie
 3.79 Quinson
 3.82 DGCubes
 3.87 Shadowjockey
 3.87 Angry_Mob
 3.88 tJardigradHe
 3.88 RobinCube
 3.93 leudcfa
 3.99 Underwatercuber
 4.05 Toothcraver55
 4.08 PlatonCuber
 4.08 [email protected]
 4.09 Ontricus
 4.12 3x3x5
 4.12 cubeshepherd
 4.13 trav1
 4.15 CornerCutter
 4.16 ukulelekid
 4.19 MartinN13
 4.23 BradenTheMagician
 4.31 rubik2005
 4.42 Mackenzie Dy
 4.42 [email protected]
 4.48 begiuli65
 4.53 tigermaxi
 4.54 Nitheesh fmc
 4.57 obelisk477
 4.58 Schmizee
 4.61 Lennon Dorsey
 4.62 The Blockhead
 4.75 julio974
 4.76 ROEVOSS
 4.94 abunickabhi
 4.95 swankfukinc
 5.05 topppits
 5.06 Poketube6681
 5.08 Bertus
 5.09 ichcubegern
 5.11 MattP98
 5.13 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.18 E-Cuber
 5.19 Keenan Johnson
 5.20 GC1998
 5.23 MCuber
 5.27 Glomnipotent
 5.27 Bogdan
 5.33 whatshisbucket
 5.34 Matt Hudon
 5.39 xyzzy
 5.39 sam596
 5.40 Awesomesaucer
 5.45 Alpha cuber
 5.47 PotatoesAreUs
 5.49 Zman04
 5.53 Brayden Adams
 5.59 miasponseller
 5.71 Mawo Halto
 5.77 bennettstouder
 5.82 asdf
 5.82 mrjames113083
 5.90 Ian Pang
 5.97 CubingTaco44
 5.99 Cornertwist
 6.05 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.06 Dylan Swarts
 6.10 ican97
 6.14 Coeur de feu
 6.18 speedcube.insta
 6.21 vilkkuti25
 6.22 MeshuggahX
 6.22 Sub1Hour
 6.34 SpartanSailor
 6.46 mati-ice
 6.52 owenman
 6.53 T1_M0
 6.54 cuber3141592
 6.58 Ali161102
 6.72 CuberCuber
 6.79 d4m1no
 6.91 Lewis
 7.18 Mike Hughey
 7.40 fun at the joy
 7.48 dschieses
 7.64 Smudged Cuber
 7.64 audiophile121
 7.71 Jiaqi Wu
 7.73 Wriiglly
 7.80 ErdeN
 7.84 Billabob
 7.93 dnguyen2204
 8.00 UnknownCanvas
 8.44 V.Kochergin
 8.82 Petri Krzywacki
 8.88 PingPongCuber
 9.15 One Wheel
 9.70 Foreright
 10.05 ryguy3305
 10.78 I love cubes
 11.25 Jacck
 11.97 Ofedia
 13.81 MuckPie
 17.34 jonathanmsater2
 18.94 jonathanmaster
 34.98 Katarina
*3x3x3*(159)

 7.80 lejitcuber
 8.18 Luke Garrett
 8.53 OriginalUsername
 8.80 thecubingwizard
 8.87 Nikhil Soares
 9.03 mihnea3000
 9.08 cuberkid10
 9.13 [email protected]
 9.32 speedcuber71
 9.45 Kylegadj
 9.53 Jscuber
 9.63 Magdamini
 9.66 Zeke Mackay
 9.80 jancsi02
 9.90 Ethan Horspool
 9.97 Andrew_Rizo
 10.07 The Cubinator
 10.08 JoXCuber
 10.17 MrKuba600
 10.46 ichcubegern
 10.48 tJardigradHe
 10.52 DhruvA
 10.52 AidanNoogie
 10.53 2017LAMB06
 10.54 Mackenzie Dy
 10.59 FakeMMAP
 10.65 Shadowjockey
 10.82 Marcus Siu
 10.94 Mcuber5
 11.01 G2013
 11.04 Agguzi
 11.18 DumplingMaster
 11.26 typo56
 11.30 [email protected]
 11.32 rubiks coobs
 11.33 Glomnipotent
 11.37 JakubDrobny
 11.40 aaron paskow
 11.45 TipsterTrickster
 11.45 Nitheesh fmc
 11.52 Zman04
 11.52 MCuber
 11.61 Zach Clark
 11.77 obelisk477
 11.78 E-Cuber
 11.88 miasponseller
 12.26 DGCubes
 12.35 BradenTheMagician
 12.43 Underwatercuber
 12.45 3x3x5
 12.51 PlatonCuber
 12.51 Ontricus
 12.55 1samko2345
 12.62 ukulelekid
 12.68 leudcfa
 12.79 Keenan Johnson
 12.84 Ian Pang
 12.85 sam596
 12.90 Brendan Bakker
 13.00 abunickabhi
 13.11 NathanaelCubes
 13.12 whatshisbucket
 13.14 asdf
 13.22 ComputerGuy365
 13.23 [email protected]
 13.28 cuber3141592
 13.29 CubicOreo
 13.45 ican97
 13.48 Quinson
 13.53 Cooki348
 13.57 trav1
 13.63 RobinCube
 13.64 sigalig
 13.74 Milesb95
 13.74 MattP98
 13.98 Astral Cubing
 13.98 ROEVOSS
 13.99 tigermaxi
 14.01 T1_M0
 14.26 Bogdan
 14.47 Toothcraver55
 14.57 PotatoesAreUs
 14.68 frosty_cuber
 14.78 d4m1no
 14.88 MartinN13
 14.88 xyzzy
 14.95 [email protected]
 14.96 pjk
 15.08 mrjames113083
 15.09 ganmanchan
 15.19 begiuli65
 15.27 swankfukinc
 15.49 cubeshepherd
 15.59 fun at the joy
 15.80 20luky3
 15.89 topppits
 16.08 Lennon Dorsey
 16.21 MeshuggahX
 16.33 Mawo Halto
 16.43 Angry_Mob
 16.50 AhmetYG
 16.79 Natanael
 16.94 speedcube.insta
 17.07 Axel Lönnstedt
 17.14 audiophile121
 17.16 jackmaring
 17.21 Awesomesaucer
 17.33 Bertus
 17.51 julio974
 17.52 Alpha cuber
 17.81 Matt Hudon
 17.94 Coeur de feu
 18.04 Wohdah
 18.08 Dylan Swarts
 18.36 Ali161102
 19.11 owenman
 19.37 InlandEmpireCuber
 19.52 Billabob
 20.00 kilwap147
 20.12 Poketube6681
 20.24 Bubbagrub
 20.49 vilkkuti25
 20.50 bennettstouder
 20.59 CraZZ CFOP
 20.99 SpartanSailor
 21.13 Jiaqi Wu
 21.18 GC1998
 21.39 rubik2005
 21.72 CuberCuber
 21.94 Schmizee
 22.00 Smudged Cuber
 22.06 MELIKESCAKES
 22.14 V.Kochergin
 22.23 ErdeN
 22.34 mati-ice
 22.39 Petri Krzywacki
 23.00 Mike Hughey
 23.18 dnguyen2204
 23.50 qwer13
 23.54 GTregay
 23.90 SANI
 23.92 Aadil- ali
 24.70 Lewis
 25.97 Brayden Adams
 27.72 MuckPie
 28.76 ryguy3305
 28.86 Sub1Hour
 29.84 Jacck
 30.19 One Wheel
 30.70 UnknownCanvas
 30.90 dschieses
 31.20 Cornertwist
 31.23 CubingTaco44
 32.74 PingPongCuber
 34.09 MatsBergsten
 35.77 Wriiglly
 36.12 I love cubes
 36.22 Foreright
 39.64 nihadahd
*4x4x4*(102)

 31.09 cuberkid10
 31.64 lejitcuber
 32.75 Ethan Horspool
 35.65 thecubingwizard
 35.99 jancsi02
 39.03 uesyuu
 39.86 Shadowjockey
 39.86 OriginalUsername
 39.92 Jscuber
 40.08 DhruvA
 40.10 Magdamini
 40.24 Nikhil Soares
 40.43 typo56
 40.47 ichcubegern
 40.84 DGCubes
 42.10 Keenan Johnson
 42.89 JoXCuber
 43.60 MrKuba600
 44.35 MCuber
 44.98 Marcus Siu
 45.23 tJardigradHe
 45.74 CubicOreo
 46.07 Zeke Mackay
 46.38 begiuli65
 49.59 ican97
 49.84 2017LAMB06
 49.97 [email protected]
 50.25 abunickabhi
 50.36 Ontricus
 50.49 sigalig
 50.51 obelisk477
 50.53 Glomnipotent
 51.55 T1_M0
 51.76 Mcuber5
 51.82 BradenTheMagician
 52.46 [email protected]
 53.24 xyzzy
 53.46 Keroma12
 53.69 leudcfa
 53.77 Quinson
 53.77 E-Cuber
 54.11 MattP98
 54.64 rubiks coobs
 55.47 trav1
 55.64 mrjames113083
 56.33 miasponseller
 56.62 cuber3141592
 57.33 1samko2345
 57.59 aaron paskow
 59.53 elimescube
 59.60 d4m1no
 59.70 [email protected]
 59.86 swankfukinc
 1:00.43 georgeanderre
 1:01.10 Dylan Swarts
 1:01.44 20luky3
 1:03.58 bennettstouder
 1:03.81 sam596
 1:04.17 topppits
 1:04.42 Matt Hudon
 1:05.59 fun at the joy
 1:07.38 Cooki348
 1:08.10 whatshisbucket
 1:08.67 MeshuggahX
 1:08.73 NathanaelCubes
 1:10.37 ROEVOSS
 1:11.36 Bertus
 1:11.49 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:12.79 Mawo Halto
 1:13.27 Natanael
 1:13.87 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:15.87 vilkkuti25
 1:17.02 Toothcraver55
 1:17.52 Coeur de feu
 1:19.30 SpartanSailor
 1:21.41 Alpha cuber
 1:24.26 audiophile121
 1:25.95 Mike Hughey
 1:26.33 Bubbagrub
 1:26.62 kilwap147
 1:28.32 One Wheel
 1:29.56 Petri Krzywacki
 1:32.64 UnknownCanvas
 1:32.74 Ali161102
 1:33.51 MartinN13
 1:35.31 dnguyen2204
 1:36.45 Poketube6681
 1:41.53 V.Kochergin
 1:45.00 Sub1Hour
 1:46.39 Angry_Mob
 1:50.49 Billabob
 1:51.00 Schmizee
 1:51.80 GTregay
 1:52.86 Aadil- ali
 1:56.65 julio974
 2:01.46 Jacck
 2:02.87 Ian Pang
 2:09.39 dschieses
 2:20.56 PingPongCuber
 2:36.39 mati-ice
 2:41.15 Brayden Adams
 3:46.81 I love cubes
*5x5x5*(68)

 55.50 lejitcuber
 1:04.08 cuberkid10
 1:06.45 Ethan Horspool
 1:07.02 mihnea3000
 1:07.79 jancsi02
 1:08.06 Shadowjockey
 1:10.23 thecubingwizard
 1:16.46 ichcubegern
 1:19.34 Jscuber
 1:21.52 OriginalUsername
 1:21.73 DGCubes
 1:24.00 DhruvA
 1:24.57 Nikhil Soares
 1:25.28 JoXCuber
 1:25.38 Brendan Bakker
 1:25.76 abunickabhi
 1:26.04 cuber3141592
 1:27.99 CubicOreo
 1:28.68 Keroma12
 1:32.58 [email protected]
 1:33.06 tJardigradHe
 1:34.26 sigalig
 1:34.55 Mcuber5
 1:34.70 Keenan Johnson
 1:35.73 xyzzy
 1:38.18 trav1
 1:39.15 d4m1no
 1:39.62 MCuber
 1:40.20 mrjames113083
 1:40.84 begiuli65
 1:42.07 pjk
 1:44.01 BradenTheMagician
 1:46.18 Glomnipotent
 1:47.66 MattP98
 1:50.44 Dylan Swarts
 1:53.04 ican97
 1:54.15 obelisk477
 1:54.56 T1_M0
 1:55.85 sam596
 1:57.07 swankfukinc
 1:57.36 aaron paskow
 2:01.11 georgeanderre
 2:12.33 [email protected]
 2:15.81 MeshuggahX
 2:16.04 20luky3
 2:16.08 Mike Hughey
 2:16.94 whatshisbucket
 2:21.40 vilkkuti25
 2:22.07 topppits
 2:24.87 fun at the joy
 2:26.25 Alpha cuber
 2:27.69 audiophile121
 2:37.27 Matt Hudon
 2:38.32 SpartanSailor
 2:41.03 Ali161102
 2:45.18 Toothcraver55
 2:57.92 [email protected]
 3:09.01 Billabob
 3:09.15 Jacck
 3:16.85 Sub1Hour
 3:22.38 Petri Krzywacki
 3:42.58 Coeur de feu
 4:06.54 MatsBergsten
 4:32.75 dschieses
 5:34.24 PingPongCuber
 6:47.72 I love cubes
 DNF Rubikscello
 DNF bennettstouder
*6x6x6*(34)

 2:12.10 thecubingwizard
 2:18.05 Shadowjockey
 2:18.99 jancsi02
 2:23.98 cuberkid10
 2:24.49 ichcubegern
 2:28.31 Ethan Horspool
 2:39.02 xyzzy
 2:45.04 MrKuba600
 2:45.43 DhruvA
 2:53.12 CubicOreo
 2:53.15 Nikhil Soares
 2:53.60 sigalig
 2:53.86 OriginalUsername
 3:05.56 JoXCuber
 3:13.26 mrjames113083
 3:22.75 Keenan Johnson
 3:22.95 Mcuber5
 3:24.39 MattP98
 3:28.10 abunickabhi
 3:28.87 trav1
 3:29.65 obelisk477
 3:35.29 swankfukinc
 3:35.90 d4m1no
 3:38.87 tJardigradHe
 3:38.88 Dylan Swarts
 3:42.11 OJ Cubing
 4:01.32 Mike Hughey
 5:01.51 One Wheel
 5:09.91 Sub1Hour
 5:12.52 Jacck
 5:37.36 Billabob
 5:54.53 Ali161102
 6:10.89 SpartanSailor
 7:13.99 Petri Krzywacki
*7x7x7*(27)

 3:00.23 ichcubegern
 3:04.12 Shadowjockey
 3:22.19 thecubingwizard
 3:37.32 jancsi02
 3:41.38 Keroma12
 4:06.92 DhruvA
 4:12.02 DGCubes
 4:12.41 Nikhil Soares
 4:13.37 JoXCuber
 4:17.60 xyzzy
 4:18.40 MrKuba600
 4:20.51 OriginalUsername
 4:30.87 sigalig
 4:46.89 CubicOreo
 4:54.63 PotatoesAreUs
 4:56.45 Keenan Johnson
 5:12.19 swankfukinc
 5:18.38 d4m1no
 5:20.98 trav1
 5:31.44 MattP98
 6:11.46 Mike Hughey
 6:12.46 Dylan Swarts
 7:33.35 Jacck
 10:45.68 SpartanSailor
 10:58.24 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF Ali161102
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(47)

 6.12 DhruvA
 6.43 FakeMMAP
 9.27 JoXCuber
 10.25 CuberCuber
 10.54 G2013
 10.92 sigalig
 11.69 Andrew_Rizo
 15.81 typo56
 18.42 Underwatercuber
 18.62 abunickabhi
 18.88 [email protected]
 21.00 Nikhil Soares
 21.49 OriginalUsername
 23.59 Keenan Johnson
 24.15 Shadowjockey
 24.54 MattP98
 24.71 Mike Hughey
 24.88 Ontricus
 25.80 T1_M0
 26.03 MatsBergsten
 26.50 owenman
 27.88 NathanaelCubes
 28.43 jonathanmaster
 30.85 whatshisbucket
 35.76 Zeke Mackay
 39.13 cuberkid10
 41.04 MartinN13
 41.79 Bogdan
 41.86 Dylan Swarts
 43.38 Glomnipotent
 46.75 Wriiglly
 48.00 2017LAMB06
 48.83 Jacck
 48.91 [email protected]
 54.06 MCuber
 54.34 JMHCubed
 55.60 Alpha cuber
 1:22.67 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:41.30 The Blockhead
 2:43.74 Billabob
 16:02.14 PingPongCuber
 DNF Zach Clark
 DNF Magdamini
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF swankfukinc
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(34)

 24.35 sigalig
 25.58 G2013
 26.77 ican97
 27.12 Andrew_Rizo
 28.78 abunickabhi
 39.05 FakeMMAP
 39.16 T1_M0
 40.37 Nitheesh fmc
 45.81 typo56
 48.78 Keenan Johnson
 51.32 Mawo Halto
 1:11.40 MattP98
 1:12.61 Nikhil Soares
 1:12.86 MatsBergsten
 1:22.95 topppits
 1:25.26 NathanaelCubes
 1:29.31 ichcubegern
 1:32.21 Mike Hughey
 1:40.69 Mcuber5
 1:55.86 Zeke Mackay
 1:56.26 Ontricus
 2:03.54 TipsterTrickster
 2:04.13 Glomnipotent
 2:09.85 elimescube
 2:45.10 CubicOreo
 2:56.51 Jacck
 3:14.92 JoXCuber
 4:25.17 [email protected]
 7:47.49 swankfukinc
 7:51.59 Alpha cuber
 DNF dschieses
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF Brendan Bakker
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)

 1:51.69 sigalig
 3:16.91 ican97
 4:53.68 Andrew_Rizo
 5:53.78 Mike Hughey
 6:30.05 MatsBergsten
 8:40.62 Jacck
 13:55.92 elimescube
 16:36.24 Nikhil Soares
 19:45.85 topppits
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Keroma12
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 6:48.71 abunickabhi
 10:30.55 OJ Cubing
 13:39.32 Mike Hughey
 15:05.54 Jacck
 15:56.10 MatsBergsten
 DNF sigalig
 DNF T1_M0
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 27:41.85 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(5)

 37:52.24 Mike Hughey
 55:26.96 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF sigalig
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)

 10/10 46:21 MatsBergsten
 12/19 52:42 Keroma12
 3/3 4:03 Andrew_Rizo
 2/2 1:38 abunickabhi
 2/2 5:08 Mawo Halto
 3/4 14:06 Mike Hughey
 2/4 18:11 Jacck
 0/2 7:52 NathanaelCubes
*3x3x3 one-handed*(110)

 13.25 Elo13
 13.54 jancsi02
 13.72 uesyuu
 14.68 FakeMMAP
 15.24 lejitcuber
 15.27 Luke Garrett
 15.39 ichcubegern
 16.58 cuberkid10
 16.71 mihnea3000
 16.81 Kylegadj
 16.86 OriginalUsername
 17.20 thecubingwizard
 17.53 2017LAMB06
 17.79 Jscuber
 18.00 typo56
 18.09 abunickabhi
 18.32 tJardigradHe
 18.43 Nitheesh fmc
 18.66 Mcuber5
 18.67 Andrew_Rizo
 18.78 Magdamini
 19.27 AidanNoogie
 19.59 CubicOreo
 19.77 DhruvA
 19.80 Marcus Siu
 19.91 Zeke Mackay
 19.97 BradenTheMagician
 20.05 [email protected]
 20.17 NathanaelCubes
 20.50 Nikhil Soares
 20.73 Glomnipotent
 21.13 1samko2345
 21.23 speedcuber71
 21.24 sigalig
 21.36 DGCubes
 21.51 MrKuba600
 21.82 Shadowjockey
 22.51 Astral Cubing
 22.61 Mackenzie Dy
 22.82 xyzzy
 23.33 Ontricus
 23.63 JoXCuber
 23.92 aaron paskow
 24.08 frosty_cuber
 24.09 MeshuggahX
 24.39 [email protected]
 24.73 Cooki348
 24.91 T1_M0
 24.98 MCuber
 25.15 MartinN13
 26.82 AhmetYG
 27.69 begiuli65
 27.74 Underwatercuber
 28.28 Awesomesaucer
 28.49 Keenan Johnson
 29.71 rubiks coobs
 29.85 E-Cuber
 30.06 Zman04
 30.26 MattP98
 30.58 Natanael
 30.63 Lennon Dorsey
 30.73 mrjames113083
 30.88 Axel Lönnstedt
 31.67 CubingTaco44
 31.82 Mawo Halto
 32.35 cuber3141592
 32.39 Toothcraver55
 32.46 qwer13
 32.54 Bogdan
 32.85 speedcube.insta
 32.90 tigermaxi
 33.08 swankfukinc
 33.13 [email protected]
 34.42 Angry_Mob
 34.51 asdf
 34.53 d4m1no
 35.09 miasponseller
 35.80 Milesb95
 36.30 Alpha cuber
 36.37 ROEVOSS
 36.58 trav1
 36.75 Bubbagrub
 37.10 Dylan Swarts
 39.04 fun at the joy
 39.07 V.Kochergin
 39.59 obelisk477
 40.19 Matt Hudon
 40.40 Mike Hughey
 42.02 bennettstouder
 42.03 kilwap147
 42.80 owenman
 42.86 Schmizee
 43.38 InlandEmpireCuber
 44.00 julio974
 44.21 Coeur de feu
 44.32 Ali161102
 44.43 Poketube6681
 52.82 Petri Krzywacki
 52.87 audiophile121
 57.18 Ian Pang
 1:00.54 Smudged Cuber
 1:01.21 CuberCuber
 1:02.55 Sub1Hour
 1:09.17 Brayden Adams
 1:10.65 Jacck
 1:11.73 MuckPie
 1:25.89 Cornertwist
 1:49.66 nihadahd
 2:02.70 PingPongCuber
 2:11.32 I love cubes
*3x3x3 With feet*(13)

 39.67 DhruvA
 47.94 Luke Garrett
 50.13 JoXCuber
 59.19 OriginalUsername
 1:01.98 tJardigradHe
 1:07.24 BradenTheMagician
 1:09.04 Bubbagrub
 1:13.88 Nikhil Soares
 1:23.80 ichcubegern
 1:30.93 Alpha cuber
 2:06.37 MattP98
 2:11.81 Mike Hughey
 3:28.56 V.Kochergin
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(24)

 42.45 ichcubegern
 45.79 abunickabhi
 46.79 speedcuber71
 53.55 InlandEmpireCuber
 53.89 Shadowjockey
 55.40 Nikhil Soares
 56.47 Zeke Mackay
 1:00.33 DhruvA
 1:00.83 T1_M0
 1:10.35 Mike Hughey
 1:17.51 Bogdan
 1:20.49 JoXCuber
 1:29.86 SloMoCubing
 1:31.41 swankfukinc
 1:36.22 Magdamini
 1:38.19 OriginalUsername
 1:39.02 tJardigradHe
 1:54.83 [email protected]
 2:18.63 PlatonCuber
 2:21.68 Jacck
 2:30.88 whatshisbucket
 3:40.51 Sub1Hour
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Dylan Swarts
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(18)

 27 obelisk477
 27 ichcubegern
 28 xyzzy
 29 lejitcuber
 31 Mike Hughey
 31 FakeMMAP
 31 Bogdan
 34 Shadowjockey
 36 typo56
 36 Jacck
 38 The Cubinator
 39 Mawo Halto
 41 Nikhil Soares
 42 OriginalUsername
 46 MCuber
 53 PlatonCuber
 55 Schmizee
 DNF Keenan Johnson
*2-3-4 Relay*(77)

 44.70 cuberkid10
 49.49 jancsi02
 49.73 Ethan Horspool
 52.34 OriginalUsername
 53.99 JoXCuber
 57.73 CubicOreo
 58.48 DGCubes
 58.57 Nikhil Soares
 58.76 ichcubegern
 59.03 Shadowjockey
 59.74 Magdamini
 1:01.11 DhruvA
 1:01.99 tJardigradHe
 1:03.56 BradenTheMagician
 1:05.57 MCuber
 1:06.82 abunickabhi
 1:07.60 typo56
 1:07.76 SloMoCubing
 1:08.02 Mcuber5
 1:11.27 [email protected]
 1:11.93 2017LAMB06
 1:12.14 Ontricus
 1:13.87 Zach Clark
 1:14.60 xyzzy
 1:16.25 Keenan Johnson
 1:17.00 [email protected]
 1:18.30 MattP98
 1:18.72 sam596
 1:18.75 PotatoesAreUs
 1:18.97 Quinson
 1:19.23 begiuli65
 1:20.31 [email protected]
 1:20.86 miasponseller
 1:21.58 d4m1no
 1:25.00 swankfukinc
 1:25.67 Glomnipotent
 1:27.28 Matt Hudon
 1:27.66 trav1
 1:30.26 fun at the joy
 1:30.75 NathanaelCubes
 1:32.92 Dylan Swarts
 1:34.94 ROEVOSS
 1:35.99 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:38.11 20luky3
 1:40.77 cuber3141592
 1:41.94 whatshisbucket
 1:42.35 bennettstouder
 1:42.85 MeshuggahX
 1:43.07 Alpha cuber
 1:44.01 Toothcraver55
 1:47.65 Mawo Halto
 1:49.34 audiophile121
 1:51.05 Coeur de feu
 1:52.98 Mike Hughey
 1:55.70 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:56.02 E-Cuber
 1:56.08 vilkkuti25
 2:01.84 Angry_Mob
 2:03.51 MartinN13
 2:04.45 V.Kochergin
 2:05.74 Ali161102
 2:11.69 Poketube6681
 2:13.63 UnknownCanvas
 2:18.65 Petri Krzywacki
 2:23.83 Billabob
 2:25.17 Lewis
 2:25.23 Awesomesaucer
 2:36.21 One Wheel
 2:42.97 julio974
 2:43.26 Ian Pang
 2:46.15 Schmizee
 2:49.29 Jacck
 2:57.08 PingPongCuber
 3:16.62 Brayden Adams
 3:25.15 MatsBergsten
 3:32.54 mati-ice
 4:30.26 I love cubes
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(37)

 1:59.48 cuberkid10
 2:04.15 Ethan Horspool
 2:05.14 Shadowjockey
 2:09.56 ichcubegern
 2:16.49 Nikhil Soares
 2:19.01 OriginalUsername
 2:25.72 DGCubes
 2:31.09 JoXCuber
 2:31.87 DhruvA
 2:41.41 abunickabhi
 2:41.85 Keenan Johnson
 2:43.84 tJardigradHe
 2:45.07 CubicOreo
 2:53.37 xyzzy
 2:53.91 cuber3141592
 3:02.74 trav1
 3:10.62 d4m1no
 3:11.22 swankfukinc
 3:11.23 begiuli65
 3:12.34 PotatoesAreUs
 3:15.28 SloMoCubing
 3:22.46 Dylan Swarts
 3:25.84 MattP98
 3:38.95 [email protected]
 4:07.10 vilkkuti25
 4:19.90 MeshuggahX
 4:21.72 Alpha cuber
 4:22.54 whatshisbucket
 4:24.44 Mike Hughey
 4:53.09 Lewis
 5:11.15 Ali161102
 5:36.15 Coeur de feu
 5:37.96 Billabob
 5:54.62 Axel Lönnstedt
 5:55.21 Petri Krzywacki
 6:08.16 Jacck
 11:21.06 I love cubes
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(22)

 4:18.17 cuberkid10
 4:24.47 ichcubegern
 4:52.52 Shadowjockey
 4:59.49 Nikhil Soares
 5:13.27 JoXCuber
 5:14.41 Ethan Horspool
 5:19.71 DhruvA
 5:22.97 xyzzy
 5:26.93 OriginalUsername
 5:53.48 abunickabhi
 6:17.06 tJardigradHe
 6:38.57 d4m1no
 6:39.25 trav1
 6:48.08 Dylan Swarts
 7:16.82 swankfukinc
 8:07.64 Mike Hughey
 10:24.30 Ali161102
 10:44.08 Lewis
 11:08.28 Jacck
 11:10.92 Billabob
 12:28.71 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF MattP98
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(20)

 7:40.93 ichcubegern
 7:53.91 jancsi02
 8:01.21 Shadowjockey
 9:03.63 cuberkid10
 9:10.11 DhruvA
 9:18.45 JoXCuber
 9:37.80 Nikhil Soares
 9:56.27 Ethan Horspool
 9:59.91 OriginalUsername
 10:13.11 xyzzy
 11:42.23 begiuli65
 11:52.68 d4m1no
 11:54.85 swankfukinc
 12:03.75 trav1
 12:22.91 Dylan Swarts
 12:48.84 MattP98
 14:14.05 Mike Hughey
 21:12.34 Jacck
 21:17.73 Lewis
 23:56.00 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(44)

 5.41 sam596
 5.61 [email protected]
 5.70 MartinN13
 5.93 Underwatercuber
 6.03 TipsterTrickster
 7.47 MattP98
 7.68 clockonetrick
 7.85 T1_M0
 8.67 cuberkid10
 9.28 PotatoesAreUs
 9.34 mihnea3000
 9.48 FakeMMAP
 9.86 typo56
 9.92 Luke Garrett
 10.04 MCuber
 10.52 Keenan Johnson
 10.90 oliviervlcube
 10.93 DGCubes
 11.05 Shadowjockey
 11.64 Marcus Siu
 11.69 OriginalUsername
 11.70 trav1
 11.81 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.97 BradenTheMagician
 12.26 Matt Hudon
 12.40 Magdamini
 13.66 Mcuber5
 16.13 Bubbagrub
 16.37 ichcubegern
 16.87 RyuKagamine
 17.91 Mike Hughey
 18.74 tJardigradHe
 19.30 Nikhil Soares
 19.30 DhruvA
 21.31 NathanaelCubes
 22.03 swankfukinc
 25.87 [email protected]
 26.80 Jacck
 27.19 topppits
 33.28 julio974
 38.96 Brayden Adams
 46.90 Sub1Hour
 1:30.30 PingPongCuber
 DNF Ali161102
*Megaminx*(45)

 44.93 Nikhil Soares
 48.07 Magdamini
 49.04 thecubingwizard
 53.89 AidanNoogie
 57.89 miasponseller
 1:02.26 [email protected]
 1:06.02 cuberkid10
 1:06.32 DhruvA
 1:07.00 whatshisbucket
 1:07.39 MrKuba600
 1:09.97 CubicOreo
 1:10.30 Shadowjockey
 1:18.96 ichcubegern
 1:23.85 OriginalUsername
 1:24.26 JoXCuber
 1:28.09 MCuber
 1:29.10 trav1
 1:34.18 BradenTheMagician
 1:39.53 Mcuber5
 1:39.89 T1_M0
 1:41.50 swankfukinc
 1:41.75 Luke Garrett
 1:44.48 abunickabhi
 1:47.48 MattP98
 1:48.50 Keenan Johnson
 1:53.53 Coeur de feu
 1:54.35 audiophile121
 2:00.60 Glomnipotent
 2:01.06 mrjames113083
 2:03.22 Lewis
 2:05.03 GTregay
 2:11.63 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:13.98 Billabob
 2:15.17 V.Kochergin
 2:22.26 PlatonCuber
 2:27.40 ROEVOSS
 2:28.48 Mike Hughey
 2:46.73 Petri Krzywacki
 2:52.47 vilkkuti25
 2:52.58 Toothcraver55
 3:03.17 Dylan Swarts
 3:26.37 Jacck
 3:36.74 Sub1Hour
 4:02.10 PingPongCuber
 DNF MELIKESCAKES
*Pyraminx*(107)

 2.61 The Cubinator
 2.64 JakubDrobny
 2.69 tJardigradHe
 2.74 MrKuba600
 2.76 aaron paskow
 3.18 Magdamini
 3.22 RobinCube
 3.26 DGCubes
 3.36 Ontricus
 3.36 T1_M0
 3.39 [email protected]
 3.42 oliviervlcube
 3.45 Cooki348
 3.51 MLGCubez
 3.60 CubicOreo
 3.69 Abhi
 3.69 lejitcuber
 4.00 [email protected]
 4.00 typo56
 4.13 Nikhil Soares
 4.28 mihnea3000
 4.38 DhruvA
 4.53 E-Cuber
 4.55 1samko2345
 4.62 cuberkid10
 4.74 BradenTheMagician
 4.79 UnknownCanvas
 4.79 Marcus Siu
 4.80 Astral Cubing
 4.82 whatshisbucket
 4.98 [email protected]
 5.01 MartinN13
 5.08 CornerCutter
 5.08 MCuber
 5.08 ganmanchan
 5.14 JoXCuber
 5.16 Shadowjockey
 5.18 Luke Garrett
 5.37 jancsi02
 5.52 ROEVOSS
 5.59 rubik2005
 5.62 OriginalUsername
 5.63 Zman04
 5.75 Zeke Mackay
 5.77 NathanaelCubes
 5.77 Mcuber5
 5.84 TipsterTrickster
 5.89 trav1
 6.08 bennettstouder
 6.11 qwer13
 6.24 ichcubegern
 6.32 Lewis
 6.42 rubiks coobs
 6.53 mrjames113083
 6.54 PlatonCuber
 6.56 MattP98
 6.77 begiuli65
 6.81 Keenan Johnson
 6.98 Andrew_Rizo
 7.21 [email protected]
 7.33 julio974
 7.52 leudcfa
 7.56 tigermaxi
 7.69 Alpha cuber
 7.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.79 Cornertwist
 8.08 Axel Lönnstedt
 8.15 audiophile121
 8.32 Bogdan
 8.43 Toothcraver55
 8.45 Glomnipotent
 8.61 Natanael
 9.13 asdf
 9.26 mati-ice
 9.74 Brayden Adams
 9.78 Wriiglly
 9.83 Sub1Hour
 9.93 swankfukinc
 9.93 Coeur de feu
 10.10 Angry_Mob
 10.21 abunickabhi
 10.24 ukulelekid
 10.48 20luky3
 10.49 sigalig
 10.68 Ali161102
 10.96 V.Kochergin
 11.15 Dylan Swarts
 11.19 Mackenzie Dy
 11.24 fun at the joy
 11.56 Schmizee
 11.74 dschieses
 11.85 vilkkuti25
 11.97 CubingTaco44
 12.20 Smudged Cuber
 12.63 PingPongCuber
 13.22 jonathanmaster
 14.10 DumplingMaster
 14.42 Jacck
 14.53 Mike Hughey
 14.54 topppits
 14.82 cuber3141592
 15.43 speedcube.insta
 16.97 Poketube6681
 17.78 ErdeN
 17.96 jonathanmsater2
 19.20 I love cubes
 34.21 Petri Krzywacki
*Square-1*(65)

 7.97 Sixstringcal
 10.20 MLGCubez
 10.57 thecubingwizard
 10.62 Marcus Siu
 11.56 Kylegadj
 12.87 speedcuber71
 13.90 Zeke Mackay
 14.11 AidanNoogie
 14.36 Shadowjockey
 14.80 FakeMMAP
 15.16 cuberkid10
 15.23 Andrew_Rizo
 15.82 Zach Clark
 16.11 ichcubegern
 16.47 typo56
 17.81 Luke Garrett
 18.01 MrKuba600
 18.55 tJardigradHe
 18.64 JoXCuber
 18.84 trav1
 18.91 ROEVOSS
 19.12 sigalig
 19.63 BradenTheMagician
 19.90 DGCubes
 20.59 DhruvA
 21.26 TipsterTrickster
 21.29 Keenan Johnson
 21.42 [email protected]
 22.02 CubicOreo
 22.20 1samko2345
 22.49 Nikhil Soares
 24.28 T1_M0
 24.77 OriginalUsername
 26.13 MattP98
 27.17 [email protected]
 28.01 [email protected]
 28.14 MCuber
 29.68 Underwatercuber
 29.77 whatshisbucket
 29.99 mrjames113083
 30.15 asdf
 31.01 mihnea3000
 32.32 bennettstouder
 33.93 begiuli65
 40.67 NathanaelCubes
 42.91 Mike Hughey
 44.91 Bogdan
 46.78 Glomnipotent
 46.94 miasponseller
 47.45 fun at the joy
 48.47 julio974
 49.37 Lewis
 51.48 PingPongCuber
 51.53 Bubbagrub
 53.28 Sub1Hour
 59.11 Schmizee
 1:02.19 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:03.25 Dylan Swarts
 1:08.13 Jacck
 1:13.14 vilkkuti25
 1:13.38 swankfukinc
 1:18.89 CraZZ CFOP
 1:19.55 abunickabhi
 1:22.55 Wriiglly
 1:29.99 Cornertwist
*Skewb*(89)

 2.84 lejitcuber
 3.08 asacuber
 3.69 MrKuba600
 3.91 [email protected]
 4.06 MLGCubez
 4.09 Magdamini
 4.25 CubicOreo
 4.28 Marcus Siu
 4.30 aaron paskow
 4.47 typo56
 4.58 Kylegadj
 4.68 tJardigradHe
 4.74 Luke Garrett
 4.80 DhruvA
 4.80 tigermaxi
 5.07 Zeke Mackay
 5.24 JMHCubed
 5.27 leudcfa
 5.29 [email protected]
 5.41 Nikhil Soares
 5.50 MattP98
 5.52 TipsterTrickster
 5.61 1samko2345
 5.64 PlatonCuber
 5.73 DGCubes
 5.73 mihnea3000
 5.74 Andrew_Rizo
 5.88 Shadowjockey
 5.94 kerrywcreec[email protected]
 5.98 Alpha cuber
 6.02 OriginalUsername
 6.09 qwer13
 6.15 RobinCube
 6.32 cuberkid10
 6.44 ichcubegern
 6.48 MCuber
 6.66 MartinN13
 6.67 trav1
 6.75 whatshisbucket
 6.88 BradenTheMagician
 7.02 NathanaelCubes
 7.08 JoXCuber
 7.18 Mcuber5
 7.34 Ontricus
 7.57 julio974
 7.83 Keenan Johnson
 8.00 Bogdan
 8.04 ROEVOSS
 8.18 Bubbagrub
 8.23 fun at the joy
 8.32 Wriiglly
 8.38 Lennon Dorsey
 8.70 dschieses
 9.04 T1_M0
 9.12 mrjames113083
 9.15 Toothcraver55
 9.26 PotatoesAreUs
 9.34 vilkkuti25
 9.36 Zman04
 9.81 bennettstouder
 10.27 jancsi02
 10.37 [email protected]
 10.64 rubik2005
 10.75 Dylan Swarts
 10.76 Coeur de feu
 10.83 InlandEmpireCuber
 11.49 swankfukinc
 11.54 Angry_Mob
 11.84 ryguy3305
 12.28 ErdeN
 12.46 Lewis
 12.50 ukulelekid
 12.52 Schmizee
 12.63 Poketube6681
 13.12 V.Kochergin
 13.14 owenman
 13.65 Mike Hughey
 13.87 Jacck
 14.30 Sub1Hour
 15.38 PingPongCuber
 15.58 Brayden Adams
 16.10 begiuli65
 16.19 topppits
 17.68 cuber3141592
 20.32 MatsBergsten
 20.65 Glomnipotent
 21.37 Cooki348
 21.49 I love cubes
 33.43 mati-ice
*Kilominx*(20)

 22.97 Nikhil Soares
 28.69 [email protected]
 30.52 CubicOreo
 32.62 Magdamini
 33.42 OriginalUsername
 34.45 ichcubegern
 38.50 [email protected]
 38.83 Zeke Mackay
 39.66 trav1
 40.89 Shadowjockey
 42.33 begiuli65
 42.95 abunickabhi
 50.04 Billabob
 51.59 Lewis
 54.55 swankfukinc
 1:08.39 PotatoesAreUs
 1:16.11 Mike Hughey
 1:38.14 PingPongCuber
 1:57.56 Brayden Adams
 2:14.56 MCuber
*Mini Guildford*(22)

 3:59.65 cuberkid10
 4:31.74 Magdamini
 4:32.86 Shadowjockey
 4:42.94 DGCubes
 4:50.89 Nikhil Soares
 4:51.00 ichcubegern
 5:12.98 OriginalUsername
 5:15.45 trav1
 5:20.41 DhruvA
 5:40.94 CubicOreo
 5:46.54 SloMoCubing
 6:17.90 MattP98
 6:37.66 T1_M0
 6:46.77 PotatoesAreUs
 6:51.67 swankfukinc
 7:41.61 abunickabhi
 8:35.90 [email protected]
 10:11.68 Lewis
 10:17.23 Mike Hughey
 13:56.51 Sub1Hour
 14:33.58 Jacck
 19:00.81 PingPongCuber

*Contest results*

 1165 Nikhil Soares
 1117 cuberkid10
 1111 OriginalUsername
 1109 DhruvA
 1096 Shadowjockey
 1070 ichcubegern
 1019 JoXCuber
 932 CubicOreo
 888 tJardigradHe
 876 [email protected]
 865 Magdamini
 862 typo56
 857 DGCubes
 836 jancsi02
 798 abunickabhi
 782 Keenan Johnson
 772 MrKuba600
 759 MattP98
 748 Mcuber5
 748 Zeke Mackay
 728 BradenTheMagician
 715 trav1
 715 MCuber
 695 [email protected]
 693 Marcus Siu
 679 mihnea3000
 676 Luke Garrett
 672 sigalig
 659 lejitcuber
 658 Andrew_Rizo
 644 T1_M0
 638 Ethan Horspool
 621 Ontricus
 621 thecubingwizard
 605 NathanaelCubes
 599 FakeMMAP
 592 aaron paskow
 584 1samko2345
 567 swankfukinc
 565 Glomnipotent
 540 2017LAMB06
 537 [email protected]
 534 Jscuber
 533 Kylegadj
 532 xyzzy
 532 begiuli65
 524 Mike Hughey
 521 whatshisbucket
 490 TipsterTrickster
 477 MartinN13
 456 AidanNoogie
 452 ROEVOSS
 451 mrjames113083
 426 Dylan Swarts
 419 rubiks coobs
 419 E-Cuber
 397 leudcfa
 395 Toothcraver55
 394 MLGCubez
 393 Underwatercuber
 390 [email protected]
 389 obelisk477
 388 Alpha cuber
 383 d4m1no
 382 The Cubinator
 380 Astral Cubing
 380 miasponseller
 372 cuber3141592
 369 PlatonCuber
 365 Bogdan
 363 G2013
 353 Zach Clark
 353 RobinCube
 344 sam596
 336 Nitheesh fmc
 335 tigermaxi
 332 Zman04
 326 speedcuber71
 324 bennettstouder
 322 Axel Lönnstedt
 321 Mackenzie Dy
 320 InlandEmpireCuber
 320 ican97
 319 fun at the joy
 319 PotatoesAreUs
 316 Quinson
 312 Jacck
 308 Cooki348
 299 Natanael
 299 Angry_Mob
 296 julio974
 292 MeshuggahX
 291 Mawo Halto
 284 topppits
 274 Coeur de feu
 272 Matt Hudon
 268 frosty_cuber
 254 asdf
 254 DumplingMaster
 252 vilkkuti25
 246 ukulelekid
 241 audiophile121
 238 Lennon Dorsey
 234 asacuber
 234 JakubDrobny
 225 JMHCubed
 224 Schmizee
 223 Lewis
 223 Ali161102
 219 rubik2005
 213 uesyuu
 211 20luky3
 206 3x3x5
 196 MatsBergsten
 195 Sub1Hour
 195 Poketube6681
 194 Keroma12
 192 Bubbagrub
 191 qwer13
 187 Ian Pang
 186 Awesomesaucer
 176 V.Kochergin
 175 Billabob
 171 Brendan Bakker
 167 CornerCutter
 165 Bertus
 162 cubeshepherd
 162 Petri Krzywacki
 157 Brayden Adams
 153 UnknownCanvas
 152 owenman
 152 speedcube.insta
 148 ganmanchan
 144 SpartanSailor
 132 Agguzi
 130 Wriiglly
 128 oliviervlcube
 128 PingPongCuber
 126 Milesb95
 126 AhmetYG
 125 CuberCuber
 123 CubingTaco44
 121 dschieses
 118 pjk
 114 SloMoCubing
 114 Elo13
 112 Cornertwist
 112 mati-ice
 100 GC1998
 99 ComputerGuy365
 96 kilwap147
 95 elimescube
 94 Abhi
 91 The Blockhead
 85 georgeanderre
 85 Smudged Cuber
 77 One Wheel
 76 ErdeN
 74 dnguyen2204
 69 Sixstringcal
 58 Jiaqi Wu
 57 jackmaring
 56 GTregay
 50 ryguy3305
 50 Wohdah
 48 jonathanmaster
 48 I love cubes
 47 CraZZ CFOP
 45 OJ Cubing
 40 clockonetrick
 36 MELIKESCAKES
 34 Aadil- ali
 33 MuckPie
 22 SANI
 17 RyuKagamine
 16 Foreright
 11 nihadahd
 10 jonathanmsater2
 7 Rubikscello
 7 Ofedia
 3 Katarina


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 23, 2018)

Can I throw in a last-minute submission for FMC?

FMC: 28



Spoiler



U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 L U B'
U D L' U' L D' U2 L F2 L
U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' D

L R U B' // EO (4/4)
(U D' F2 R2) // 222 (4/8)
(L2 U2 F2 U L' F2) // 223 (6/14)
(L' U2 D L' U L U' D') // ab3c (8/22)
Skeleton: @ L R U B' U D L' U' L D' U2 L F2 L U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' D
@ = [U2, R D2 R'] // 3-cycle (8-2/28)

Rushed through the insertion because there was only 15 minutes left and I suck at insertions. If you remove the D moves in the last part of the skeleton, you get a 20-move ab4c with a twisted corner, but I figured I wouldn't have time to do two insertions and it probably wouldn't've been better. Also, looking at this in alg.cubing.net, the last eight moves are essentially domino moves and can be replaced by D F2 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 to get a 27-move solution, but I didn't notice this during the attempt itself, RIP. (Haven't had a sub-28 since… 2016?)

Backup (32):
B' L B U' R' // 222 + pairs (5/5)
L' U' B2 // p223 (3/8)
(U F U' F' B2 L U2) // F2L-1 + pairs (7/15)
U' L' U2 B L B' L' U' // LS cancel into OLL (8/23)
D L' U L2 D' L D L2 U' D' // J perm (10-1/32)
Found this in ~8 minutes, then got stuck for a very long time afterwards.

Another 32-move solution:
(U' D' F' D' B' R U L F') // p223 (9/9)
F U2 F2 R' F' // EO (5/14)
(U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2) // pF2L (7/21)
B' L2 B U' R' U B' L2 B U' R' // optimal ZBLL/2GLL/L4C (11/32)
Would've been a 23-move 4c skeleton if I didn't do the LL alg; 9 moves is usually better than two insertions so I didn't bother with that.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Can I throw in a last-minute submission for FMC?
> 
> FMC: 28



Haha, I tried but ended up with a new PB for FMC for myself . 28, excellent!!!

EDIT: now it is 28 for you, remains to fix the lists
EDIT2: done


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2018)

Time for thecubicle.us Lottery: 181 competitors (that is a prime )
We spin the wheel of fortune and it stops almost in slow motion at 145
Aha, that's why the slow motion, the winner is *SloMoCubing . Congratulations!*


----------



## Jacck (Oct 23, 2018)

Has anyone counted the valid scores of Mike in the 2018-42?
28 - all events done with success - great!!!


----------

